# Sling shot and bow site -- hunting



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Interesting site about hunting and survival with homemade impliments.
http://www.primitivesupply.com/home.html
frosty2


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is Madison Parker's site. I've mentioned it in the past, but I just found out he joined the forum too. Glad you posted his link. He is the "real deal" when it comes to slingshot hunting and wilderness skills!!!!


----------



## CBob (Nov 13, 2010)

SEAL so I guess he would know about survival, I remember he once posted about hunting deer with a slingshot and lead ammo.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I was August of 2002, I was in Ft. Knox Kentucky. I was teaching a week long course to the SEALs on Field craft and wilderness living. I had about 10 or 12 guys there with me when a full grown Doe about 180lbs. stepped out on us. I took the shot and nailed her right between the eyes. She went down instantly, but was not dead. I ran to her and she was trying to get up but was too dazed because her frontal skull was cracked. I cut her throad and the rest is history. I still have people that say that it didn't really happen, but, I have at least 12 SEALs that witnessed it. Heavy .45cal black powder sabit. If you make the hit nothing can stand. It is devestating and what a wonderfull way too hunt. Don't get me wrong I don't hunt deer with a slingshot, I just happen to have had the shot and I took it. Mostly I hunt small game like squirrels, rabbits, ducks, armadillos, raccoon, rats, etc. Good on all my slingshot hunter friends. May you all take the game with honor.......Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been shooting the 1858 New Army Remington .44 revolver bullets for years and there is no one out there that anything can hit harder out of a slingshot than a tumbling conical bullet! My thoughts are the tumbling nature of the bullet serves to pull the skin tight and then either the slightly pointed tip or more likely the sharp base serves to break the skin, thus allowing the bullet ingress to do its job. I have what I will call intimate first-hand knowledge of a pretty good slingshot kill made some years ago with a tumbling bullet like this that I would not have tried with a round ball.

Round balls are deadly too and the wild majority of game we on this forum kill are probably with them but Mr. Frogman is at the apex with his heavy, slow, tumbling conicals.

Think about it for a minute. Did the ancient warriors of old design their sling-bullets as biconicals because they liked the shape, or was it so they would penetrate flesh and even armour in some circumstances? The same shape was independantly discovered and used worldwide from the incredible ground steatite stone shot of the south Pacific to the lead inscribed glandes of the Greco-Romans.

While I wouldn't want to be shot with a slingshot period, I'd probably rather just about anyone peg me before Froggy with his tumbling conical.....I've seen them work myself and it's incredible!


----------

